# S6 Pricing



## rgenco (Jan 25, 2006)

What's the word on S6 pricing...how much below MSRP can one get away with?
Any benchmarks?
Rob


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: S6 Pricing (rgenco)*

Usually nothing. Very few dealers even have an S6 in stock. You can't even order a 2007 model anymore.
I'd be suprised to hear if someone got 1000's off dollars off an S6, unless it was a demo dealer car that had 3000-4000 miles on it when they bought it.


----------



## DANBURY VW-PASSAT (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: S6 Pricing (rgenco)*

We are told Full MSRP for the S line cars- We have 1 S6 and 1 S8 in stock, and most coming are sold ......


----------

